# Mariah left us today



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Mariah left us today, March 23, 1999 - September 4, 2010. What type of fate is it when I take her out for our own private day? We spend the morning watching dog events, little children come over to pet her lying down beside her. Adults ask how old she is and what type of Shepherd she is. All the while she just lays there watching as it all goes by.

I remember when Mariah first came into our home. Mi-Mi was my Scare-dy Puppy. She was afraid of raised voices, people walking too close to her, the other dogs, and even the cat who only wanted to rub up against her, all this at the tender age of 8 years old. Over time Mi came to learn that we were not going to hurt her, she would butt in for petting when I was at the computer, do her little dance as it got close to dinner time, and even let out a little bark if we were not quick enough putting her bowl down. If a voice did rise Mariah would look to see who and where it was directed before she left the room. You could wink at Mi and she would come over putting her head on your lap to be petted. Always quiet and so much more I could not say all the things Mariah did or the love she brought into our home. It is dinner time, we miss her. Her passing breaks my heart in so many ways. The reminder that my other girls (8 & 11) are not too far behind, the space Mariah no longer occupies, her doggy licks, stealing tissue from the trash, her spirit.

Mi’s passing was not easy or expected. Mi Mi will no longer be scared, going to be with her sisters and brothers as they rest under the branches of the pine trees. It will be a long night without her lying in the room.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

To many pups lost this week! I am so sorry for your loss may you always have Mariah in your heart.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was just thinking the same thing- so many dogs leaving this week. At least they're all together! So sorry, we all know how miserable this time is and will be for quite some time. Our thoughts are with you and Mariah's loved ones


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she gave you a lifetime of memories to see you through this time, bless her heart.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My sympathies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So sorry. It sounds like she had some very good times with you and left you with many memories.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry too. What a wonderful life you gave her!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Rest in peace Mariah. I'm very sorry for your loss and heartache.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rest In Peace Mariah. Since her name is Mariah, that made me think of some songs by Mariah Carey.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP 
She will be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounds like such a special girl.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

"If love had been good enough
You would have lived forevor."


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

You will be in my thoughts. Rest well sweet girl.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It sounds like you gave Mariah a second chance when you brought her into your home at age eight. No doubt they were the best years of her life. I hope your kindness to this sweet soul is repaid ten times over. 

She will watch over you from above while she is waiting at the Bridge. Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry, my thoughts are with you :hugs: Run free Mariah


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Can tell she lived a good life! Sorry for you loss.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for this beautiful tribute to the gentle soul! What a gift of love on both sides! Bless you and your family in your grief and rejoice with you that you've had her and now she is home waiting for you! God bless! Tanya


----------

